# Quickie digital painting



## Larthan (Jul 30, 2013)

Drew my dear little Sputnik. I don't draw fish very often - I also forgot the white on the tips of his pectorals and the silvery bits on the tips of his ventral... but I'm still happy with it.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Beautiful drawing !


----------



## Larthan (Jul 30, 2013)

Aww, thanks.  I'm sooo not used to drawing fish. I'm generally better at mammals.


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

Looks pretty great to me


----------



## PeetaTheBetta (Apr 6, 2013)

I think it looks terrific!


----------

